

Perl Weekly reaches 3000 subscribers - tudorconstantin
http://szabgab.com/perl-weekly-newsletter-at-3000.html

======
ajtaylor
Having a weekly summary of what's going on in the perl community has been
invaluable to me. I've been using perl for 15 years, and I still learn new
thing with every newsletter. Thanks Gabor!

------
peteretep
Congrats to Gabor. It's taken the Perl community far too long to realize that
as much fun, and as powerful as the language is when you're competent with it,
getting to that level can be a minefield: there's so, so much bad example Perl
online, and the community can be pretty unfriendly to beginners who are doing
things the old way. Gabor's been laying down lots of great content aimed at
beginners, done the right way.

------
gyaresu
Once I figured out that Perl was not just Regular Expressions I had a lot more
fun. Irssi scripts are all Perl.

+1 for the mailing list

------
melling
I just subscribed. Didn't know this existed. I'd be curious to know how many
subscribers there are after this HN post is two days old.

------
sandee
congrats to guys. I subscribed some months back. Have been out of perl
development since a year. This newsletter really helped to keep me updated.
Infact i started re-looking again into cpan modules and filed a bug report
recently for one of the modules. thanks again

------
K2h
Bookmarked. I love seeing perl on the front page of hn. Many think perl is
dead but it does the job for me.

~~~
limly
It's funny. I like Python better for various reasons, but I have to admit that
Perl 5 always seems to have more mature and far better-documented modules
available. You use the Cheeseshop for a while (Python's central package
repository) and get used to it, then go back to the CPAN and it's really
noticeable how much better the Perl 5 module ecosystem is.

~~~
singingfish
what are the various reasons? I like perl because it keeps out of my way until
I need it. Which is a lot.

------
Moosa
Gabor's tutorials are the best online introduction to Perl.

------
bloblaw
This is a great resource and has reminded me that the Perl community is
active, and continues to be innovative!

